# The Perfect Campsite



## raymrt (Jun 30, 2010)

For my wife and I the perfect site must be wooded, preferably on or very near water (creek, lake, river),a reasonable size, TV Reception (does not have to be cable or satellite), water and electric hookups, and have access to nature trails.  That's all we require.  The presents of other amenities is just fine but we won't be availing ourselfs of them. We are both in our 60s and my wife is confinded to a wheelchair so we use the time for R&R.  We are new to camping having purchased a 32' Toyhauler.  We have stayed at Vogal once and liked it very much but did not have TV reception.  If you stay for a week or two at a time...TV is nice to have on rainy days..  So here's my question... Where can we find "Perfect" campsites in North Gerogia, State Parks or Private.  Thanks


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's one on the Benton-McKaye at the Toccoa River. That's a few miles south of GA 60.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill Mc said:


> Here's one on the Benton-McKaye at the Toccoa River. That's a few miles south of GA 60.



He mentioned his wife being in a wheelchair and them using an RV...

There are lots of good sites in Ga State Parks. Unicoi seems to be a favorite of many and I'd assume it's proximity to Helen would give you TV reception. I think many of the state parks have cable hook up...


----------



## Forced Entry (Jul 12, 2010)

There's not rv hook up there and you have to hike to that spot....have you guys tried turners corner??? They used to have cable and the have creekside lots....Or Lake Winfield Scott??


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, check out many of the GA state parks at their website.  There are quite a few just as nice as Vogtle and some maybe even nicer.  Most have very roomy, shaded sites with wheel chair access and electric/water/sewer hookups and many have TV cable too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

raymrt said:


> For my wife and I the perfect site must be wooded, preferably on or very near water (creek, lake, river),a reasonable size, TV Reception (does not have to be cable or satellite), water and electric hookups, and have access to nature trails. That's all we require. The presents of other amenities is just fine but we won't be availing ourselfs of them. We are both in our 60s and my wife is confinded to a wheelchair so we use the time for R&R. We are new to camping having purchased a 32' Toyhauler. We have stayed at Vogal once and liked it very much but did not have TV reception. If you stay for a week or two at a time...TV is nice to have on rainy days.. So here's my question... Where can we find "Perfect" campsites in North Gerogia, State Parks or Private. Thanks


 
If you can find your way over to McCalla Alabama to Tannehill Park you won't be sorry. It has everything you just mentioned and is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been. We go there every year for the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic Trad Shoot. So much to see and do there, and plenty of beautiful streams. Its actually Southwest of Birmingham, but you'd think you were in a mountain campsite. In fact, it is the southern most tip of the appalachains. A state trust just secured 560 more acres abutting the park land, giving it a total of 2000 acres.

http://www.tannehill.org/


----------



## contender* (Jul 12, 2010)

We stayed at Unicoi several weeks back, it was nice. They only have a few spots with full hookups though and no TV reception. If I did a lot of camping I'd have me one of those direct TV portable dishes. On rainy days with no tv we depend on cards and board games to pass the time. We do take a DVD player and a small flat screen and we can watch movies but it's hard to do in our little hybrid.


----------



## leftehud (Aug 8, 2010)

check out hartwell state park on lake hartwell  one mile inside SC
stayed there few weeks ago it's nearly empty during the week
digital reciever picks up SC local stations well. a number of sites right on the lake.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 9, 2010)

Get yourself a portable dish for dish network and as long as you can see the sky from the right angle, you will have TV.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 9, 2010)

Winfield Campground Clarks hill lake operated by Army corps of engineers. Not too far from Augusta so should pick up Augusta tv stations. Most of the camp spots are water front. Here is a link, and pics of one of the camp spots

http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/lakes/thurmond/camping.htm


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 9, 2010)

Winfield on Clarks Hill Lake is good.  Our favorite is Petersburg, a Corps of Engineers campground, on the Keg Creek arm of the lake (GA side) just above the dam.  The entrance is off the road that crosses the dam.   Most of the sites are lake side and some are very private.  There is a boat ramp and a fishing pier.  It has a good road system that we use for long walks.  It would be perfect for a wheel chair.  The restrooms are well kept and the staff friendly.  There is a boat ramp and  most of the sites are lake side.


----------



## GT92 (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree that Petersburg is my favorite campground on Clarks Hill.  It has a lot of nice sites to choose from. If you want to camp any holiday period, you must reserve a spot early.  It is 10 minutes from Evans for grocery stores and Walmart necessities.


----------

